# H70 nach Mod defekt?



## diecheckernudel (11. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute,

habe mir eine H70 für meinen Mini-PC gekauft.
Da der 120mm Radiator zu groß war, habe ich ihn durch ein dünneren
240mm ausgetauscht (ich weis, dass ich dadurch keine Garantie mehr habe).
Gestern habe ich alles angeschlossen und, oh Schreck, die Pumpe der H70 machte kein Geräusch! Habe den 3Pin direkt ans MoBo von einem anderen PC zum Befüllen gesteckt. Der Anschluss vom MoBo ist nicht defekt!
Im BIOS werden mir bei dem Anschluss 0rpm angezeigt.

Was kann da schief gelaufen sein!?
Am Anfang ging die Pumpe... (auch ohne Radi).

Hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen!

MFG

Steve


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (11. Januar 2011)

prüfe mal die Kabel, ansonsten kann es sein das die Pumpe evtl. trocken lief? die kleinen Pumpen sind sehr empfindlich und vertragen keine sekunde ohne Flüssigkeit.


----------



## diecheckernudel (11. Januar 2011)

Verdammt. Ich denke mal, wenn sie "trocken" gewesen ist, kann man da auch nichts mehr machen!?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (11. Januar 2011)

Da eh keine Garantie mehr drauf ist, kannst Du mal schauen (Zerlegen und sehen ob Du an den Pumpenmechanismus rankommst aber ich würde Sie nicht mehr nutzen . könnte auch wenn man Sie wiederbelebt irgendwann einfach aussetzen - wäre mir die Hardware zu schade drum 

Ich kann auch nicht viel sagen da Du die H70 außerhalb jeglicher Spezifikation nutzt


----------



## diecheckernudel (11. Januar 2011)

Wäre es möglich, dass der Corsair-Support da etwas machen könnte?
Ich würde natürlich für die Kosten aufkommen...

EDIT: Die Pumpe hat nicht länger als 20 Sekunden Luft gezogen!


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Januar 2011)

Das kann schon lange genug sein, um den Motor zu killen.
Freilauf ist Gift für Umwälzpumpen...


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (12. Januar 2011)

Wir können nur die Hydro Kühler als ganze austauschen, da die Garantie terminiert wurde, kann ich hier leider nichts machen. Das öffnen des Systems geschieht auf eigenes Risiko und ist nicht von Corsair so beabsichtigt - hierfür gibt es Wakü Einzelkomponentensysteme.

Wir sind sehr kulant, aber hier sind mir die Hände gebunden. Das Gerät wurde geöffnet und terminiert durch Freilauf. Da kann ich noch so schön versuchen zu erklären, aber das ist ganz offensichtlich das die RMA das nicht abdecken wird - tut mir Leid hier nicht bessere Info geben zu können - aber irgendwo sind mir dann auch Grenzen gesetzt.

Mir ist bewusst das klingt jetzt etwas blöd, ist aber wirklich nur nett gemeint:

Vorher hier im Forum reingefragt oder auch uns direkt bei Corsair befragt hätten wir Dir das mitgeteilt und man hätte es vermeiden können die Pumpe zu damagen.
Es ist grundsätzlich so das die Pumpen Luft nicht mögen - bei kleineren Pumpen wie bei Computer Wasserkühlungen ist es generell wichtig "niemals" trockenlaufen zu lassen. Deshalb und auch wegen dem Druckausgleich werden auch sogenannte Ausgleichsgefäße genutzt, bei Unseren Hydro Lösungen sind diese im Radiator integriert - lässt man diesen Weg, ist es mit einem anderen zusätzlich ein negativer beigeschmack, wenn kein Ausgleichsbehälter dazwischen gepackt wird (ein kleiner reicht schon vollkommen).

Die Pumpe darf einfach nicht trocken laufen - wird sie mal entleert macht es Sinn, diese in eine tüte zu wickeln (damit die elektronik nicht nass wird) und unter Wasser zu hlten samt schläche und 2-3 Min. zu warten und dann anlaufen zu lassen, damit reduziert man weitestgehen den trockenlauf bzw. mit einem Sauggummi an einem Anschluss kann man auch die Pumpe durch Drücken des Gummis leicht befüllen und danach starten.

auf jeden Fall "nie trocken".


----------



## watercooled (12. Januar 2011)

Such mal nach dem Swiftech Apogee! Der könnte die Lösung sein.  mfg


----------



## diecheckernudel (13. Januar 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Habe die Pumpe mal aufgeschraubt und habe gesehen, dass ein Kabel vom 3Pin abgegangen ist... Eventuell funzt es dann...


----------



## timbolomus (13. Januar 2011)

Finktionierts jetzt ??  hoffe


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (13. Januar 2011)

Kannst mal ein paar Bilder posten hört sich intressant an^^


----------



## diecheckernudel (13. Januar 2011)

Bin noch beim Zusammenbau. Musste erstmal den Lötkolben suchen ^^
Ein weiteres Problem: Eine Schraube bleibt übrig!!!
EDIT: Bilder kommen gleich..
EDIT2: Habe doch noch einen Platz für sie gefunden! : D

EDIT die Dritte: Jaaaa, sie lebt noch, sie lebt noch, sie lebt noch...

Es funzt alles...

Tagebuch+Fotos bald auf meinem Sysprofile...


----------



## Gosu (14. Januar 2011)

Hm ich meine ich habe aber schon öfter Leute gesehen, welche ihre H50/H70 gemoddet haben, ich glaube sogar hier im Forum.

Hier das wars was ich in Erinnerung hatte.
How2: *Corsair Hydro H50* - AGB Mod - Wasserkühlung

Kannst ja mal den TE befragen vllt hat der noch Tips.

Inwiefern unterscheided sich eigentlich die Pumpe vom H70 und dem H50? Ist das was "neues" oder nur kompakter?


----------



## Veichtel (31. Mai 2012)

stimmt paar bildchen wären interessant


----------

